

Cutcsv: Unix cut for CSV files - robmil
https://github.com/robmiller/cutcsv

======
susi22
3 Things:

\- It uses Ruby... Linux command line people don't like ruby dependency.
Perl,awk,sed & Python are the "allowed" ones for sysadmin/devops

\- It violates the linux command line spirit "Do one thing, and do it well"
(it does two)

\- I much prefer this:
[https://github.com/dbro/csvquote](https://github.com/dbro/csvquote)

